
How do you deal with information overload? - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/10/how-do-you-deal-with-information-overload/
======
thewordpainter
it's funny that i would answer twitter because as much as twitter funnels
interesting things from my network to me, it also brings all kinds of articles
that i'd love to read, but just don't have ample time!

